# Holder C500



## John Voutselas (Dec 12, 2017)

Should the Output shafts be turning when trying to start the engine on a Holder C500?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello John, welcome to the tractor forum.

Are you referring to your PTO shaft that drives rotary equipment attachments? Your Holder C500 probably has an independent PTO which consists of a hydraulic actuated clutch pack and brake. You must disengage the PTO for cranking, or the shaft will turn when you are starting the engine. The clutch pack also has a brake that is hydraulically actuated when the PTO is disengaged to keep the shaft from turning. Without the brake, the shaft may turn (with no power) due to fluid reaction against the discs in the clutch pack. Your PTO brake may be worn out.


----------



## John Voutselas (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello Big T and thank you for the reply. You are correct. I have tried every lever in this thing to disengage the PTO. I have also discounted the PTO cable that connects to the lever on the side of what appears to be the transmission. If the PTO is engaged and you try to crank the engine could it appear that the engine is hydro locked?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

John, If there is an implement attached to the engaged PTO, and you try to crank the engine, the starter has to turn the implement (i.e., Bush Hog) as well as the engine. I guess it might appear to be hydro-locked, heavy load on the starter.


----------



## John Voutselas (Dec 12, 2017)

I’ll try to disconnect the implement and see if that allows the engine to crank over.


----------

